# old rat keeps falling over!



## mattE1990 (Apr 27, 2010)

My rat george is about three and have been healthy since we got him! since this morning though he has lost the ability to walk properly and keeps falling over to his right. Could this be a stroke? What would e the best thing to do?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mattE1990 said:


> My rat george is about three and have been healthy since we got him! since this morning though he has lost the ability to walk properly and keeps falling over to his right. Could this be a stroke? What would e the best thing to do?


stroke or inner ear infection which is curable. You need to take him to the vet.


----------



## mattE1990 (Apr 27, 2010)

update- George passed last night, in the evening i attempted feeding him but he had lost the ability to eat, i lay with him on the sofa until he fell asleep, when i went to put him back in his bed about an hour later he didn't wake up. He was three and a half and had a healthy life, he had more character and personality than any of the past 8 rats ive had. I don't even think he knew he was a rat he was that much a part of the family.
R.I.P George


----------



## mattE1990 (Apr 27, 2010)

George after a tiring Christmas day!


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

R.I.P George! Sounds like he had a long, fun, good life and went peacefully. There's really not much more you can ask for! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What a lovely old boy. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of George's passing, but at least he had a wonderful and loving home and lived a long, happy life with someone that loved him. Rest in peace buddy, play hard at the rainbow bridge <3


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

A peaceful end of a good life. Wish it was always that easy for them. He was really old!


----------

